# Wood text engraving color filling



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone have lots of experience with text engraving on wood and color filling? Acrylic paint that washes away with water but can also bleed into the porous wood. Any other kind of pain you can think of that is a good balance between dry time and density?:blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread might be of some help.










 







.


----------



## Frazee1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know everyone does not have lasers but here is how I do it with my laser that may help. I first use Pledge furniture polish to seal the wood. I then put application tape (for sign work) but you could use masking tape. I then laser through it into the wood. The masking will be a good stencil. Paint your color fill then remove the tape. The pledge will help any stray paint and will keep it from straying.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Frazee1 said:


> I know everyone does not have lasers but here is how I do it with my laser that may help. I first use Pledge furniture polish to seal the wood. I then put application tape (for sign work) but you could use masking tape. I then laser through it into the wood. The masking will be a good stencil. Paint your color fill then remove the tape. The pledge will help any stray paint and will keep it from straying.


 How do you finish the wood after using pledge on it?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I have observed.... Use a belt sander.

Spray the color lacquer over the piece to fill the engraving. Then sand the surface on a belt sander. I saw it done on a sign and the filling of the letters was "perfect". Then the sign was sprayed with clear lacquer.


----------



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

Frazee1 said:


> I know everyone does not have lasers but here is how I do it with my laser that may help. I first use Pledge furniture polish to seal the wood. I then put application tape (for sign work) but you could use masking tape. I then laser through it into the wood. The masking will be a good stencil. Paint your color fill then remove the tape. The pledge will help any stray paint and will keep it from straying.


I suppose the laser would burn off the tape correct? If engraving is small text it would be a pain to try and peel off before filling I would have to guess.


----------

